# Fresh Juice After 2 Hours In A Ultrasonic Cleaner With Hot Water.



## Alex

http://imgur.com/a/UmzFa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeTownZA

What has that done to the juice? Sorry if that's a stupid question. I can't tell if it's a speed steep method or if the juice is reacting to something haha.


----------



## PeterHarris

it looks like a steeping method

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

See:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ultrasonic-cleaners.3005/#post-68128

and

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/steeping-techniques.836/

USC (Ultra Sonic Cleaners) are discussed around page 3 I think.

Also, there is a massive 3 part thread on USCs over on ECF. Bottom line, it does work and I love my USC

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## devdev

Basically one hour in a USC is like one week of steeping.

So that guy showed a juice after 2 weeks of steeping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

Alex said:


> http://imgur.com/a/UmzFa


 
@Alex , is that yours? - your pics? if so, are you happy with that US cleaner? (i've seen there are many sellers selling those on ebay, cheap. But also one or two others i thought looked ok.)


----------



## Alex

Cat said:


> @Alex , is that yours? - your pics? if so, are you happy with that US cleaner? (i've seen there are many sellers selling those on ebay, cheap. But also one or two others i thought looked ok.)


 
Not mine @Cat, but I know @devdev has one.


----------



## VandaL

I need to know more about this, where do I get one(locally preferably for speed). I want it just for steeping.

How many 30ml bottles can you steep simultaneously? Do you just put distilled water in and let it run for 1-2 hrs ?


----------



## devdev

Gerry Optics is where I got mine.

http://goptics.co.za/?page_id=2406

Nice guy, Gerry's son runs the business and sold me mine. I know he also sorted @Rowan Francis out with one. We both have CD2840

You don't need distilled water, normal water or semi-used motor oil is perfect (only one of these is actually going to work) 

Mine can hold more 30ml bottles than I would ever wish to steep at one time. I would say you could fit 30 in there without any issues. Where it does get more challenging is you want to steep in glass as plastic seems to dampen the ultrasonic vibrations.

It also works brilliantly for cleaning sunglasses, jewellery, pets (hamster size or less) and vaping gear

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## VandaL

What was the price on that?

The one from the pic seems much smaller.
http://www.eyesite.co.za/gerryoptics/cd3800a.asp?mainbutton=equipment&navbutton=ultrasonic

I dont have much interest in cleaning my mods as I only have a Vaporshark DNA30 and an IPV v2 both of which seem dangerous to submerge in water and power on after.

Just wondering what the least expensive one would be as it would just be to steep juices. So it has to be in glass, guess I could get my hands on a bunch of 30ml glass bottles shouldn't be too hard


----------



## devdev

This one was +- R1450






Here is a pic to indicate scale:


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Gerry Optics is where I got mine.
> 
> http://goptics.co.za/?page_id=2406


 
Goose how much was it roughly? Do they have a shop where you can just go in and buy one? Maybe I should get one when I'm up your way this week... you never know when I need to clean a Hamster!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oooo just looked on Google maps and it looks pretty close by... mind you it's probably easier to just get them to deliver it to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> Goose how much was it roughly? Do they have a shop where you can just go in and buy one? Maybe I should get one when I'm up your way this week... you never know when I need to clean a Hamster!


 
+- R1450. You are welcome to order one and have it delivered to my office and I can bring it to the Vape Meet.

I found my one hamster really enjoyed it, until I turned it on (the device, not the hamster) after that it went to sleep, and has been sleeping ever since. I tried to wake him, but he doesn't want to wake up

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks Goose! Will check if they have stock and if it's cheaper to deliver to the Goose and Hamster KILLER!


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Goose! Will check if they have stock and if it's cheaper to deliver to the Goose and Hamster KILLER!


 
The hamster had given consent, I have the signed document here. He fully knew the risks.

The box it comes in is quite large, but you should be able to chuck the machine itself in a suitcase. You can also pack a lot of socks/juice/mods inside the ultrasonic chamber, so it won't be that much of a pain to travel with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> The hamster had given consent, I have the signed document here. He fully knew the risks.
> 
> The box it comes in is quite large, but you should be able to chuck the machine itself in a suitcase. You can also pack a lot of socks/juice/mods inside the ultrasonic chamber, so it won't be that much of a pain to travel with


 
I'm coming in the Prado... will have plenty of space for vape gear and any dead hamsters!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL

Lol suncoast, do they allow vaping in the non-smokers section?


----------



## Rob Fisher

VandaL said:


> Lol suncoast, do they allow vaping in the non-smokers section?


 
Haven't tried yet... my favourite machine is in the smoking section.


----------



## Rowan Francis

I have found that steeping is best done in small shot type glasses. I run timer full (8min) 4 times then swiz with my swiz stick in my dremmel till white creamy then back in the ultrasonic for 32min. 
Fresh juice to a month steep in an evening. Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

I have found that steeping is best done in small shot type glasses. I run timer full (8min) 4 times then swiz with my swiz stick in my dremmel till white creamy then back in the ultrasonic for 32min. 
Fresh juice to a month steep in an evening. Done


----------



## VandaL

Been looking on amazon for a decent one , seem you can pick one up for about R400 without the heating element and R900 with. From what I see devdev's has the heating function, does this make a HUGE difference in steeping your juices, does it drastically reduce steep times ?

http://www.amazon.com/Magnasonic-MG...eglass/dp/B007Q2M17K/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

vs

http://www.amazon.com/Kendal-Industrial-Digital-Ultrasonic-Cleaner/dp/B0018IIPFK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1408904567&sr=8-4&keywords=Ultrasonic Cleaner


----------



## devdev

Actually you don't use the heat function. Anything over 60 degrees causes the nic to oxidise and breakdown, but the transducers and vibrations heat up the unit enough without the additional heating element, so that assists, and does not get so hot that the nic suffers

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## hyphen

I just did a little search and there are loads of various sizes on bidorbuy , even one for 60 bucks , but it looks like it's very small .


----------



## devdev

Check the USC thread on ECF before buying, some of the smaller machines got very poor reviews. The real cheapies are for cleaning jewellery and wont survive the repeated running times needed to steep juices without dying, and if they don't die, they wont be very good at it either


----------



## Cat

i have about 5 or 8 links saved on ebay,...ranging from the R400 ones (2 models, i think) and around R800. if you want, i'll give you the link to the Collection. including the one Alex posted a pic of.

PS: http://www.ebay.com/cln/bjp_cat/VAPE/98425173013


----------



## johan

@Cat go for the highest Wattage unit you can afford. I personally think anything below 60W would require great imagination to steep any ejuice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat

Well,...there're enough people on the forums saying it works, but that is not...i mean it's really just hearsay.  However, i am stopping myself from buying even a R400 one because i have lots of stuff to dispose of before i can get myself out of here...so i'm at a point where i think twice and then again, particularly with appliances. The other logic is that if that you get the juice-making right, mix some every week or two, there'd be no need for it. Also, what is the rule? (There isn't one?) Like how many minutes is equivalent to one week steeping time.


----------



## johan

Cat said:


> Well,...there're enough people on the forums saying it works, but that is not...i mean it's really just hearsay.  However, i am stopping myself from buying even a R400 one because i have lots of stuff to dispose of before i can get myself out of here...so i'm at a point where i think twice and then again, particularly with appliances. The other logic is that if that you get the juice-making right, mix some every week or two, there'd be no need for it. Also, what is the rule? (There isn't one?) Like how many minutes is equivalent to one week steeping time.


 
Apologies, thought you were looking for advice. A couple of guys on this forum do use it to inter alia steep ejuice and confirmed on various threads (including myself) a rule of thumb: 1 hour in ultrasonic bath/cleaner equals 1 week of steeping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

i have not tested any of the ultrasonics shown here but from experience the cheap ultrasonics are relay c..p[bad]. i would recommend phoning up one of our local jewellery tool suppliers if you want a descent ultrasonic. if there pricing is to high get the model and look it up online. here is a South African company that manufacture and import ultrasonics. http://www.zeusautomation.co.za/ultrasonic_cleaning.html i run my ultrasonic for many hours each day for a few years and it has not failed me. i use the UC-2D2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

Anyone know where I could pick up a USC tomorrow in Durban or atleast inquire if they have? Received 20 e-juices today all fresh mixes cant wait to try them 

http://www.amazon.com/LARGE-Watts-U...10&keywords=UltraSonic+Cleaner#productDetails

^ seems like the PERFECT steeping spec but doesn't not ship to SA


----------



## Rowan Francis

Gerry's i am sure will ship to you .


----------



## VandaL

I'm sure he will, but I want it tomorrow


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well Gerry's is an epic fail... sent them a request at the beginning of the week and I guess they have enough business because nothing from them...


----------



## VandaL

Rob I came across two lab equip places in durban which seem to keep USC's
gonna call them tomorrow.

http://www.edx.co.za/MiniWebs2010/mw.aspx/laban <-- Umbilo

http://www.labcon.co.za/ <-- Pinetown

I contacted a place in Springfield earlier this week called Lab Equipment and they quoted me R1800-00 ex vat on a 35w 650ml device. I was like LOL cool story bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VandaL said:


> Rob I came across two lab equip places in durban which seem to keep USC's
> gonna call them tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.edx.co.za/MiniWebs2010/mw.aspx/laban <-- Umbilo
> 
> http://www.labcon.co.za/ <-- Pinetown
> 
> I contacted a place in Springfield earlier this week called Lab Equipment and they quoted me R1800-00 ex vat on a 35w 650ml device. I was like LOL cool story bro


 
Thanks a million! Will organise one when I get back from the Vape Meet! Ta!


----------



## Rowan Francis

I will call the guy I dealt with at gerry's and see what's what.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Ok , Called Grant at Gerry Optics , he has not had an email from anybody asking for a quote on a USC in the last 2 weeks - 

So here is the correct email to use : grant@goptics.co.za

There are two CD-4820 left in stock and the price on them will be R1695.00

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rowan Francis said:


> Ok , Called Grant at Gerry Optics , he has not had an email from anybody asking for a quote on a USC in the last 2 weeks -
> 
> So here is the correct email to use : grant@goptics.co.za
> 
> There are two CD-4820 left in stock and the price on them will be R1695.00


 
Thanks @Rowan Francis! Just sent him an email now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Cool beanz. Just booked into my room and had a bite to eat out of the back of the kitchen cos I was soo late getting here. Where is here. Small lodge in madikwe safari park. Wot fun

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

He already replied!


----------



## Rowan Francis

Told u. Grant will sort you out chop chop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK got the tool box out and changed the Swiss plus to a SA version!



A few bottom fed atties going in for cleaning... now let's hope I can rember which bit goes with what! 



How long does one leave the goodies in for? I see the standard time is 2 minutes... I have given them 3 cycles...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW! Most stuff was pretty clean anyway so couldn't really see any difference... then I found a Astro Mech Mod that looked shabby... and WOW it's sparkling! This thing actually works!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mech Mod like new! Sweet! OK what else can I clean?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MarkK

@Rob Fisher your sunglasses and tackle/reels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Dammit, now this is another one of those, "want to need it" things

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dr Phil

Very interesting this post hmm. I might give this a bash


----------



## Rob Fisher

MarkK said:


> @Rob Fisher your sunglasses and tackle/reels


 
Great idea! Thanks @MarkK !


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Dammit, now this is another one of those, "want to need it" things


 
Yip it's a N2H!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Mech Mod like new! Sweet! OK what else can I clean?
> 
> View attachment 11042
> View attachment 11043


 
@Rob Fisher - you are just so naturally gifted at marketing!
Respect to you sir.

From having the wrong plug to becoming a need to have. 

And the truth is that now I want one too!

Calling all retailers.... hint... hint...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> OK got the tool box out and changed the Swiss plus to a SA version!
> View attachment 11039
> 
> 
> A few bottom fed atties going in for cleaning... now let's hope I can rember which bit goes with what!
> View attachment 11040
> 
> 
> How long does one leave the goodies in for? I see the standard time is 2 minutes... I have given them 3 cycles...


 

Can i say apart from the great plug job rob thats one awesome collection u got going on there in the background lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And I'm out for the day bonding with my girls. I need to get home and clean some more stuff. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Rob Fisher said:


> And I'm out for the day bonding with my girls. I need to get home and clean some more stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


Rob. I also buy a 2liter of alcohol 70% from the chemist. Use a 50/50 mix and clean anything that needs a degrease clean. Includes jewellery, glasses etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rowan Francis said:


> Rob. I also buy a 2liter of alcohol 70% from the chemist. Use a 50/50 mix and clean anything that needs a degrease clean. Includes jewellery, glasses etc.


 
Thanks @Rowan Francis! Will get some on Monday! Thanks for your help on this one again! I'm actually surprised how well it works!


----------



## Cat

Surgical Spirits? What i got from the pharmacy seemed very weak,...and then i found out it might contain methanol, and it was more expensive than vodka, so i gave up on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Anything that needs a special clean gets this undiluted, including circuit boards. 
Best soap I use is the concentrate clean green and hot water.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Cat

wow! Thanks! So i must ask them for that. Is 70% more than vodka?

btw, Clean Green, i used it for years, cleaning bike stuff - and for dishwashing detergent when i ran out of Sunlight, but then i got something better - according to so many guys on the car detailing forum - and it doesn't stink - after years of Clean Green, i eventually found the smell to be disgusting. Blade...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Thanks @Cat for that will look out for some of that...


----------



## VandaL

Is this one any good?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/JPL-Ultraso...416584824&sr=8-1&keywords=Ultra+Sonic+Cleaner


----------

